
Steam's first uncensored adult game has been blocked in 28 countries - Jazz4241
https://www.geekyjar.com/negligee-love-storie-steams-first-100-uncensored-adult-game-has-been-blocked-by-governments-in-28-countries/
======
Garvey
Any way to view the article without logging in?

~~~
MiddleEndian
[https://www.pcgamer.com/steams-first-uncensored-adult-
game-r...](https://www.pcgamer.com/steams-first-uncensored-adult-game-release-
restricted-in-28-countries/)

This article covers it. The list of countries is as follows:

Japan. Malaysia. Botswana. Egypt. Morocco. Nigeria. South Africa. Sudan.
Uganda. Bangladesh. China. Lebanon. South Korea. Pakistan. Saudi Arabia.
Turkmenistan. Belarus. Iceland. Ukraine. Russia. Australia. Papua New Guinea.
Indonesia. Guyana. Iraq. UAE. UIE. Germany.

I'm surprised to see Germany on this list.

